# Carrying Jewelry to Australia



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Guys

I am curious to know that post PR grant how much gold and diamond jewelry can one carry to Australia without paying any duty on it. 

We Indians invest heavily in gold n gold jewelry as a safe investment. My worry is that we should not end up paying duty on our savings while migrating to Australia. 

Cheers


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi chiku2006, 

a recent discussion on bringing gold jewellery: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/470946-carrying-gold-into-australia.html


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi chiku2006,
> 
> a recent discussion on bringing gold jewellery: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/470946-carrying-gold-into-australia.html


Hi Espresso

Contents in the given thread doesnt answer my queries...

There is a huge difference between importing for commercial puposes and bringing in your personal jewelry which has been accumulated / made during the course of our lives or given by parents to their children (which is a normal practice in India).

How can they impose any duty on it, I fail to understand as we invest heavily into gold as safe investment (I hope you would know, India is the biggest consumer of gold in the world).. we save it to pass it onto the next generation. . Which is a common practice in south east asian countries. ..

It will much appreciated if someone who has migrated recently, can share the experience. .

Regards

Chiku


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Chiku... Afaik, up to AUD 900 is allowed. Not sure if they have another rule for migrants.
Passenger Concessions
duty free concession

Usually they won't allow anything above 900 AUD. This could obviously be due to money laundering reasons & India is well known for that. No one cares about how you accumulate it. Even when entering India it is allowed only upto 20000 INR. I understand that it is important for us to carry our investments.

Check with SBI if you can deposit gold here in ornament form & collect it from their office in Sydney in bars.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi chiku2006, 

I understand that jewellery is often given at weddings and passed on to children in India. But it would also be a convenient way to bypass tax - just convert it to gold jewellery and put it in your wife's luggage instead of importing it the official way . 

The important thing is that you _declare_ the jewellery. You should not have to pay duty and GST if it has been in your personal possession for more than 12 months - which may be hard to prove sometimes. It would be a good idea to bring certificates that estimate the current value and all receipts that you can find. 

The same thing applies to other goods worth more than 900AUD that you bring into the country and owned for less than a year, by the way. For example, we declared my new laptop (worth 1,500AUD) and my partner's camera set (worth 3,000AUD with the lenses but owned for a couple of years). We did not have to pay GST or duty. Customs officials in Australia have always been very nice but declaring everything is key. 

Now, in the other thread the poster mentioned 2,000AUD worth of jewellery, which should (hopefully) not be a problem. On the other hand, if you bring 10,000AUD worth of jewellery, the customs official is bound to ask questions.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi chiku2006,
> 
> I understand that jewellery is often given at weddings and passed on to children in India. But it would also be a convenient way to bypass tax - just convert it to gold jewellery and put it in your wife's luggage instead of importing it the official way .
> 
> ...


Hi Espresso

I believe in honesty and being straight forward than taking any short cut. So I will be declaring everything once we land in Australia. Our jewelry is not new and we do have receipts to support our claims.

We dont have gold bars and bricks to cary anywhere... I wish we had couple of big bars of gold ;-) so question of money laundering is out of question.

Regards

Chiku


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Chiku,

Did you finally manage to carry your gold ornaments free of duties? 

Please let us know what you went through..


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> Hi Chiku,
> 
> Did you finally manage to carry your gold ornaments free of duties?
> 
> Please let us know what you went through..


Yes we were manage to bring in our jewelry and no questiones were asked.


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Yes we were manage to bring in our jewelry and no questiones were asked.


That's great chiku.. 

Does that mean that you actually declared all the gold? Did you carry all invoices?

I am a little skeptical cos I do not have most invoices as some of the gold ornaments were gifts.

Cheers..


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> That's great chiku..
> 
> Does that mean that you actually declared all the gold? Did you carry all invoices?
> 
> ...


We forgot to mention details of tje jewellery and no one bothered ro ask us.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

chiku2006 said:


> We forgot to mention details of tje jewellery and no one bothered ro ask us.


So you actually smuggled it in then!


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> So you actually smuggled it in then!


You may say that but it wasnt intentional.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

chiku2006 said:


> You may say that but it wasnt intentional.


Homes

I also need advice on this. We are married for 10 years and have accumulated jewellery over the years obviously. We have all the jewelry in Singapore and would want to bring it all into Australia with us. 

Can we do.it? Do we need to pay any tax on it? 

Do we need to declare it? Shall we get a certificate or something from Singapore about total value of the jewelry.

Please help answer the question.

Amit


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Homes
> 
> I also need advice on this. We are married for 10 years and have accumulated jewellery over the years obviously. We have all the jewelry in Singapore and would want to bring it all into Australia with us.
> 
> ...


I did not mean homes. ..auto correct mistake. 

Please help. Answer my question.


----------



## Maya82 (Apr 9, 2014)

did you put your gold jewelry in the hand carry or in the checked luggage ?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Maya82 said:


> did you put your gold jewelry in the hand carry or in the checked luggage ?


Never put any expensive items in the checked baggage, for two reasons,
1. It is not safe and airlines specifically advise not to do this.
2. Checked baggage gets scanned in the destination as well, so if you have any intentions not to declare, it is better to carry in hand baggage.


----------



## leishler (12 mo ago)

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am curious to know that post PR grant how much gold and diamond jewelry can one carry to Australia without paying any duty on it.
> 
> ...


Hi there . I know u wrote this many years ago but how did it go and how much personal jewelry were u allowed to bring in to Oz?


----------

